# Will any rotary cutter do?



## freeman45 (Jun 2, 2012)

So will any cheap china cutter do the job, or does it have to be something decent? I've never used one before, so i'm no sure what to look for.

I found a handful on ebay, all for about the same price. Can someone choose one for me?

And is there a blade size preference, for cutting bands?

:wave:


----------



## The_Endoftheworldprep (Jun 1, 2013)

Fiskars and 45mm blades are best to do the job


----------



## freeman45 (Jun 2, 2012)

lol is this your youtube account, endworldprep? http://www.youtube.com/user/EndOfTheWorldPrep/videos

I was watching your marbles video, which was posted on the slingshot channel forum , and noticed your names are pretty similar


----------



## The_Endoftheworldprep (Jun 1, 2013)

YEP ITS ME GIVE ME A SUBSCRIBE


----------



## freeman45 (Jun 2, 2012)

hahaha... that's quite a coincidence, I had literally just paused your video, and came back to my thread,, and noticed your name.

So that's one vote for fiskars...


----------



## The_Endoftheworldprep (Jun 1, 2013)

they are best because they are made with high quality plastic that is sturdy


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Cheap Chinese rotary 45mm cutter like this will do the job. Only you have to change the blade some good brands like OLFA for FISKARS


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

I think any old handle that lights your fire is going to do the job, but the blades are the important part. I use a cheap no-name Olfa copy and it works ok, but I don't expect the blade to last as long as an Olfa one.

Rumour has it that Olfa are the best quality, Fiskars are the best value for money and a combination of any copy handle with an Olfa blade is also good.

Bigger is better with blades, so 45mm or 60mm are best.


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Haa! Trumped by the representative from Sri Lanka!


----------



## trobbie66 (May 13, 2012)

I have the same one from buyincoins. The blades are fine,but you must use a cutting mat for longevity. I guess that is good advice for any roll cutter. If you treat your tools well they treat you well.


----------



## freeman45 (Jun 2, 2012)

trobbie66 said:


> I have the same one from buyincoins. The blades are fine,but you must use a cutting mat for longevity. I guess that is good advice for any roll cutter. If you treat your tools well they treat you well.


And is the blade solid, on that yellow one, or does it wobble?

The fiskar ones look like they are the most robust out of the bunch.


----------



## freeman45 (Jun 2, 2012)

Alright I ended up choosing one...

thanks for the input fellas!


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

I have a couple of roller cutters and they work the same. The blade must be sharp so I sharpen it up regularly for clean cuts on the first pass. I just use a Smith's diamond sharpener from WalMart to keep the blade razor sharp.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)




----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Thanks for posting. Great video. That's exactly how I sharpen the rotary blades. They come out just as sharp (or sharper) than when new. You can use the same blade for bands and pouches. A quick touch-up on the edge and they keep on cutting like new. I like that the blade can be kept top notch and cut through the bands with a single roll of the wheel.


----------



## beaverman (Dec 20, 2012)

The_Endoftheworldprep said:


> Fiskars and 45mm blades are best to do the job


AAAAAHHHH!!!! Slingshotboy is here! anic:


----------



## LostMarbles (May 31, 2013)

Hobby Lobby has a 40% off coupon until Jun. 15th. The 45mm Fiskers Rotarty Cutter for $8 then!

Print coupon.

Code coupon. It is 5982.


----------

